# The Egret Has Landed



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Sweet. Nice skiff


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks. It's a magic carpet for sure. LOL


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

looks to be incredibly good condition,.....congrats, very nice


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks. Needed a little bath and hull could use a buffing. Some little projects in store for me. Tomorrow I’m removing the Simrad Go7 and replacing it with my Lowrance Elite Ti9. Trying to decide if I’m going to keep the MinnKota Ultrra or replace it with my riptide hand control.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

hand control !!! the knee works just fine for steering......


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

That’s how I’ve been doing it all my life. Feel like I’m playing an Atari game (did I just age myself? Lol) with the remote control.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Use the ulterra first, before you decide to go old school… you may be surprised after a few trips. I’ve grown quite fond of our terrova. Wont go back now


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

iMacattack said:


> That’s how I’ve been doing it all my life. Feel like I’m playing an Atari game (did I just age myself? Lol) with the remote control.


"did I just age myself?" .........I think we both did, lol.

As far as fishing the backwaters, beating the bushes throwing artificials its just nice to have both hands free to fish and steer with my knee, but I do agree other areas fishing the remote can be nice.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Dat’s a fine ride…, congratulations


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Capt. We need to go for a ride soon!


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Congrats !

Great Boats !!


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Woah didn’t see this coming congrats!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

It popped up and a fellow forum member sent it to me. The 167’s come up rarely so I jumped on it.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

And a Boat Master trailer to go with it !!


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

There awesome boats for sure especially for nasty weather days and the great ride


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

ulterra FTW. The trim control is so damn good for what I do.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats Capt. - you been looking for while and deserve to treat yourself.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Sweet rig 👍😎 i know most stuff we do to our boat is Personal Preference ,but i really believe the guide-ons are stronger if mounted in the crossmember in rear some of it may be cause the u bolts are further apart 🤔 i just put a set on my trailer a few months ago and put the lights up guide-ons ,theres no such thing as submersible tail lights 😏 and as you can see the car ramps was a great way to get trailer high enough to drill the crossmember without having to remove it 👍😎 in picture i hadn't installed the lights yet...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I’m stoked.
Silent Drifter, thanks for the share. I’ll definitely look into it. Thanks!


----------



## kensfl (Oct 22, 2010)

That was the high $$$ skiff back then.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

They still are. Lol


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats Capt. Jan. Egrets are top of the line flats boats in terms of ride, innovation and fit/finish. If I were to go larger again, they would be my first choice. Enjoy!


----------



## tim in nc (Aug 28, 2015)

Very nice boat, love the color


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

iMacattack said:


> Thanks. Needed a little bath and hull could use a buffing. Some little projects in store for me. Tomorrow I’m removing the Simrad Go7 and replacing it with my Lowrance Elite Ti9. Trying to decide if I’m going to keep the MinnKota Ultrra or replace it with my riptide hand control.


Replace that Ultrra with a Riptide Tiller 24/80 that's what I have love it. Tiller TMs unite


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a tiller riptide 80/24 already. Going to try the fancy trolling motor if I don’t like it then I’ll sell it.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Great boat!

I haven’t used the new trolling motors as well but IIRC don’t they hold a spot or course? Seems like that would be ideal for fishing docks or pitching mangrove shorelines.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Docks yes, but shorelines where I fish not really lots of twists and turns. We'll see going to give it a try next weekend.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I have shoreline tracks that work great given conditions are close to the same. Hands free when you put the cruise control on.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nice looking classic florida flats skiff.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Was just watching some videos of that hull running ,thats really a sweet hull design sheets/ Reflects water really good 👍😎 dead rise looks about 15 degree ? Write up say it out performs most 19 footers i believe it 👍


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

It’s a flats boat. Not poling skiff. Lol. The ride in heavy chop is what they are known for. It’s a wide stable fishing platform. It’ll pole in 10 plus inches. I fish mostly shorelines and such. With the 90 it’ll run mid 40’s.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Great color too.


----------



## Egret189 (Jun 12, 2021)

You may find this an interesting link. It really says a lot about the construction, design and safety of the Egret 189. 





Egret 18 coast guard test - The Hull Truth - Boating and Fishing Forum


The Boating Forum - Egret 18 coast guard test - I am copying/pasting from the FS forums for Robby. --------------------------------------------------- The following is another reason I own the brand boat I do......... Frank called me after he sent the Coast Guard test an 18'9" boat this past...



www.thehulltruth.com


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I remember that post from years ago. Says a lot about the design. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

I’m fond of the egrets, enjoy the new skiff!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Fine ride Capt!

now..is it pronoucned e-Gret or E-grit??😁


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Pronounced “No rEgret” lol hahaha.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

iMacattack said:


> Pronounced “No rEgret” lol hahaha.


I can tell you there will be no RE GRETS for buying it.


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

Congrats, welcome to the family


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Capt. Jan,
Can you send me a PM? Interested in chatting with you about your 167. 
Thanks.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

That’s a beauty


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

iMacattack said:


> It popped up and a fellow forum member sent it to me. The 167’s come up rarely so I jumped on it.


Did you ever sell that gps?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes I did. Cheers.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Gorgeous boat! A buddy has an 189 and it handles everything! Jealous for sure haha


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

iMacattack said:


> Pronounced “No rEgret” lol hahaha.


Not a bad name for a boat...

BTW, you can get one of these for the Minn Kota










I was an early adopter of the the PowerDrive.
Just received (Friday) a Terrova 80 and I ordered the optional foot pedal.
(all I've used for a long while).
Will be seeing if I can get used to the remote but if it craps out or I'm to stuck in my ways this will work


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Fished Vero today and getting more use to the trolling motor. I love the reply and store function but still trying to get use to the controls.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

Capt. Jan,
Could you PM me when you get a chance? I would like some feedback about the 167.
Thx.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Message sent.


----------

